# mud jam at river run jacksonville, tx



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

ok guys who all is going to mud jam? maybe we can get a big group together and go ride


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

When is it?


----------



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

september 15-18


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

we will be there with a group of 25 or so friday afternoon


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

its gona be a hot dry dust storm.. i sure aint going to it or anywhere else to ride until it rains... and it is killing me but i still aint doing it... just sayin..


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

they have been pumping water out of the river for 2 weeks straight for thus ride. there should be plenty of mud and water. plus they have a water truk that keeps the roads wet so its not so dusty.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they pump water out of the 3 or 4 water wells they had drilled..i dont think its legal to pump out of the river..but ive been wrong before


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

heck i just assumed it was the river... i just knew they were pumping from somewhere.. who knows lol


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Chance!!!! Wtf homie?? I didn't know you had a new ride....call me Monday and give a carnage update!! I know things are gonna get torn up...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure wish I was there....but I'm workin 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I hear ya...im out at work too. **** night shift.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah deadman inc and a few of my other buddies are out there this weekend, I just came back to work today on day shift lol...and I'm only workin friday-sunday and then I'm off again. I'm headed up that way real soon though so i'll make up for it

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------

